# Weekend part time jobs in Melbourne



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a mechanical engineering degree and I am in the IT sector for a long time. At present located in Melbourne East and out of work for the last 1 month. 
I am planning to take up some part time or weekend work to cover my basic expenses, but not sure how to start looking.
1) Any Advice?

2) Also, I am developing interest in renewable energy, energy audits and other areas of sustainability. Can I get any temporary or permanent work in these areas. I am not worried about the level of pay.


----------

